# Engine sounds help, why I sold my TT...



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys

Haven't been for a long while as sold my second MK2 TT 2 years ago as didn't gel with it was a TT Mk2 (2.0TFSI) S Line was a facelift 2011 model (looked awesome) BUT it didn't have the same engine noises as my previous TT MK2 (2.0 TFSI) which was a 2007 model.

As far as I know they were both standard and had not been modded.

I'm not great with engines so please forgive me and I've actually forgotten a lot of sounds my 2007 model made but I will try to describe, this was more the engine sounds rather than exhaust sounds, when you put your foot down when at a stop just reving it sounded throaty and more sporty and say you were going 20mph and then hit the gas the turbo(?) made like a sucking sound. 
You could easily replicate this sound for example putting the car into a higher gear and flooring it. 
My question is why wasn't the later 2011 doing any of this? 
It didn't sound half as great and is putting me off buying say a very late say 2013 Mk2 or going for an early Mk3. 
Did the car really change that much from 2007 to 2011?

Both these cars are still on the road (I check them every year) flying through MOTs which is great to see as they were fairly high milers!

Thanks in advance for replies


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to have 2007 TT and it sounds great with lots of pops and bangs. Then I replaced the exhaust with a facelift s-line exhaust and lost all the noises. There was an extra resonator in the pipe which killed all the fun I guess.


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like the 2007 had an induction kit to me - mine has become a lot louder since adding one.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The facelift dual exit exhaust offers a more sporty sound compared to mk2 2007 little twin exhaust.

No difference or very little in engine sound, either you imagined it or a was a air induction kit on the older one.

How can a mini sound better? Girls car :lol: Dont tell me its a diesel as well...wait ...diesels sound better than petrol cars dont they?  [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

The standard facelift sounds rubbish then, definitely not imagining it.

Whatever my 2007 had was excellent. I really do not think it had anything installed on it the car was basic really, as with my original post I'm not talking about pops and bangs I mean turbo or engine sounds.

Anyone who has a 2007 TFSI would be greatful if you could tell me if you know what I mean 

I will just have to test drive a few when I come to get my next one I guess!

I didn't say MINI sounded better that's going off subject lol. And BTW many people switch between MINI and TT


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

if you didnt like the sounds the car made, change the sounds not the car surely?

or buy a 5 cylinder one


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

wlondoner said:


> The standard facelift sounds rubbish then, definitely not imagining it.)


The standard facelift is the 180ps with the little twin exhaust, the uprated version has 210ps with dual outlet exhausts.

Depending on your definition of standard, a standard TT would mean to a sport version. The s-line is a higher spec trim so would not be a standard TT.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Different exhaust on the facelift 2L so it will have a different note - The facelift sport and sline, I'm sure are the same exhaust. I also really liked the sound of the exhaust on my old 2010 2L, to my ears it sounds nicer on the idle than my current TTS which I find drones a bit. I especially liked the nasally sound it made while thawing out on a frosty morning.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

"Soundaktor" installed on one and not the other? [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

wlondoner said:


> The standard facelift sounds rubbish then, definitely not imagining it.
> 
> Whatever my 2007 had was excellent. I really do not think it had anything installed on it the car was basic really, as with my original post I'm not talking about pops and bangs I mean turbo or engine sounds.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean. The only reason I am not going to get an exhaust system with my stage 1 map is because I love the sound as standard. The turbo sounds amazing and the deep burble from exhaust is lovely.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for replies everyone, but as I said I'm not talking about the exhaust it's more the turbo/engine sound.

I guess I'll never know unless I manage to get the 2007 car back and rip the engine out haha

Looking forward to getting a MK3 in 2020


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Romani44 said:


> wlondoner said:
> 
> 
> > The standard facelift sounds rubbish then, definitely not imagining it.
> ...


This!

I need to borrow your TT I think haha


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Haha!

Or buy yourself one?


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

I have a 2007 TT with stock exhaust and think it has a really nice exhaust note.

As for the turbo/whoosh noise, I can confirm you wouldn't hear this on the standard car. I replaced the standard air intake with the racingline induction kit (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VWR-Racingli ... SwxGRZgc24) and that definitely makes a whoosh when revving.

Either this, or perhaps yours had the blow off valve replaced with something like this: https://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/Blow_ ... --977.html


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

No I'm sure if didn't have any of that

Can you hear the turbo at all on a standard non modded 2.0 TT?


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Like I said, mine is also bog standard and I can confirm I have the same sounds.

Luck of the draw maybe?


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Hm, have driven a few TTs with engine code bwa at least and never heard much of the turbo spooling up on the stock setup... maybe just not getting it high enough in rev range.

But the DV mod I linked to is cheap and hard to see, so maybe possible someone installed one..? The whole point of that mod is the sound.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

I guess I will find out soon as I plan to update the DV before the stage 1.

For me though it is just the turbo sucking the air in. Comes in at relatively low revs as well.


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

An exhaust turbo/manifold gasket leak in an older cars will give a nice loud sound on acceleration - fuel trims will no doubt confirm this.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Romani44 said:


> I guess I will find out soon as I plan to update the DV before the stage 1.
> 
> For me though it is just the turbo sucking the air in. Comes in at relatively low revs as well.


Yes that sounds like you may know what I'm talking about

If I ever see my old TT on autotrader I will buy it again lol 
Long shot - but anyone here in U.K. who owns a black 2007 TT reg no (HG57 __X) give us a message lol


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Doesn't the 2.0 have a sound generator at the base of the windshield? Or was that only for the TDI?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


>


AKA "Soundaktor" mentioned earlier


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, my Roadster makes an interesting sound too. It's called a 3.2 VR-6. Just sayin'


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yeah, my Roadster makes an interesting sound too. It's called a 3.2 VR-6. Just sayin'


  I remember a Audi salesman trying to sell me one of those when they first came out, his pitch was they sound like a F1 car :lol: They do sound good but not that good haha!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yeah, my Roadster makes an interesting sound too. It's called a 3.2 VR-6. Just sayin'


Yes, but they also have a noise 'enhancer' for a better :? in cabin sound.

I blocked mine off as it sounds crap!


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Solarblaze_uk said:


> An exhaust turbo/manifold gasket leak in an older cars will give a nice loud sound on acceleration - fuel trims will no doubt confirm this.


When I took it to Surrey Rolling Road the fuelling (if that is how you spell it) was spot on.

To be honest, whether it is a Soundaktor or not I am not bothered. Long may it continue!

My first introduction to the TT was in the V6. I used easycar.com when it existed and rented it for a day. Realised how much I liked the car and stuck it on the list. Chose the 2.0 over the 3.2 for economy/mapping reasons, and because I always wanted a turbo.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Wasn't a sound generator lol this was a real sound

Sorry guys I don't know what I've started as I won't ever be able to find out what exactly what it was unless I drive another 2007 identical model or get my old car back. I really appreciate all your replies though.

I should have kept it until I could afford to change over to a MK3 which I will next year

The MK3 I walked passed this morning had a nice tone to it.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

The Mk 3 will definitely not sound as good as the BWA and agree with you about the engine noise, far gruntier than I expected after reading all the drone complaints. Have no experience comparing the sound to the pimply facelift version but obviously the BWA is superior :lol:


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> The Mk 3 will definitely not sound as good as the BWA and agree with you about the engine noise, far gruntier than I expected after reading all the drone complaints. Have no experience comparing the sound to the pimply facelift version but obviously the BWA is superior :lol:


...really?

The Mk3 sound good POV on youtube and the driver always comments on good sound - I wnt out with BAM Mk1....and what sound there was, well, it was....


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to test drive lots and not fall in love with the first MK3 I go and view then

Although in my test drive of the 2007 I didn't pick up on the sounds it only only when I learnt to drive the car I knew how to get the car to make them

And I need a decent sounding car don't I as soon it will all be bloody electric


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

wlondoner said:


> I'm going to have to test drive lots and not fall in love with the first MK3 I go and view then
> 
> Although in my test drive of the 2007 I didn't pick up on the sounds it only only when I learnt to drive the car I knew how to get the car to make them
> 
> And I need a decent sounding car don't I as soon it will all be bloody electric


....best look at TVRs then


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive got my heart set on another TT again

Hopefully can sell my current car private (never have managed before)


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

My BiL's Mk. 3 is certainly more vocal than my car, especially on gear changes. Mine has a bit of a rasp to it at higher revs but that's about it.. probably a good thing in a roadster though?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Where it is, now to remove/disconnect it or if you want to play around with it, how to re-code it with OBD-11. As noted, these are all for the VW, but the Audi application should be similar -

And for anyone who cares, there's a device that broadcasts a various engine sound through your sterio. :roll: 





For VW with OBD-11- recoding -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez4fx7y ... e=youtu.be

For VW GTI SE - disconnecting -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px9rWbw ... e=youtu.be

For VW Golf R -removal -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WOTw_l ... e=youtu.be


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

That's the worst thing ever, actual engine sounds are 100% better lol

The sound I heard was completely real and not faked.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice little "how to" using VCDS to disable Soundaktor -


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Deep burble from the exhaust is what I'm thinking is the sound but the facelift didn't have it at all

Or maybe it was the turbo...but it definitely not pops and bangs as not really into that so much


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Jan 16, 2019)

i have the 2.0 tfsi 200bhp BWA engine and it sounds nice. the exhaust does have a nice growl when you rev it high or floor it its not too loud at low rpms though... i cant hear the turbo or anything but i do hear the timing belt whining going around round a bouts in 2nd gear or narrow streets but thats because i recently had it replaced with the water pump and they over tensioned it
car is all stock


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting thank you

Can anyone tell me if the 2.0 TFSI 2007 engine is basically the same as the one in the MK3?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Different family of engines. Different generation. The BWA (2006-2009) engine was a great engine. _They don't make 'm like that anymore they don't_


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you !

I'm currently looking at a MK3 TT really excited


----------

